# Zenith El Primero 1969 - New Strap



## Nimwatch

Hello All, Long time listener, first time caller here! Thought it was time I registered and contributed to the community, so here goes!

I'm the proud owner of a El Primero 1969 38mm. I have a ~6" wrist and the XS brown strap has never fit that well. The length strap at the buckle end (70mm) is a touch too long and throws it off balance. After reading up on the forum I thought I would order a custom vietnam croc strap to see if 65mm at the buckle end would improve things and it fits perfectly! I also went for black as I think it suits the watch (see pic).









Fit and comfort are great but the overall texture and quality of stitching arent quite up there with the original which is to be expected for the price. Now that I'm happy with the dimensions I thought it would be good to order something a little more premium and have seen good things about the Camille Fournet straps. I've got a few questions is anyone can help;


Does anyone know how the Camille Fournet straps would compare with the Zenith branded ones? Any alternatives you would recommend? 
Any recommendations on the profile of the strap? Options that are Round, Square or Hexagonal? 
Any recommendations on the thickness? the original looks like its 3.5mm but not sure where to measure from. 

Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## Nimwatch

Sorry, it looks like my first post might have been a bit too specific. If anyone has any recommendations for a black strap for the El Primero 1969 38mm, ideally with pictures or details it would be great to see!

Regards,

Nimwatch


----------



## Longjean

Camille Fournet make the straps for Zenith or at least they used to. They will make straps for you to order but at a price.


----------



## Nimwatch

Longjean said:


> Camille Fournet make the straps for Zenith or at least they used to. They will make straps for you to order but at a price.


Thanks Longjean, that must speak for their quality. I'll definitely go the custom route

Sent from my G8441 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsubscriber

Keep us posted. I'm always looking for good El Primero straps for my smaller wrist. Remember that the measurement doesn't tell the whole story (or the hole story, as it were). Hole placement, number, and spacing are much harder to gauge untested.


----------



## Nimwatch

Thats a great point, for the vietnamese strap I bought I made the holes myself with a punch, will post a picture when I get home but its a interesting look as the watch only has the two holes required for the clasp, the rest of it is clean. I was fairly lucky in that I found a sweet spot where the strap never feels too tight or loose.

I'll drop an email to Camille Fournet and ask if they can put the holes in a specific location, I've read that it can be a little random from them.


----------



## Level.5x

Two straps I've made for my EP below...I sell custom straps on the forum. Happy to work with you on one if you're interested! Just send me a DM.

Horween Dublin leather in a 'roasted coffee' brown color. Just finished this one yesterday.

































My previous strap for this watch in Italian 'Minerva Box' Veg tan leather in Navy Blue. Also have it in black.

















Good luck with your search!


----------



## numbernine

I'm a big fan of the RIOS1931 vintage line. The gray, brown and black all look great on the EP.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nimwatch

Thanks *Level.5x*, They look great, I'll get in touch via DM (as soon as I figure out how to send one). That Navy Blue combo is very nice!


----------



## Nimwatch

Thanks numbernine, I'll check them out, hopefully they do an XS strap.

Not quite on subject but I do still love the overlapping dial version of this watch, I understand the potential legibility issues but there is something very charming about it. Thanks again!


----------



## Unsubscriber

Those are really beautiful, Level. Prompted me to look at your other posts and it's wonderful to see the great care and attention you put into these.


----------



## Level.5x

Unsubscriber said:


> Those are really beautiful, Level. Prompted me to look at your other posts and it's wonderful to see the great care and attention you put into these.


Thank you! Im very passionate about my leather straps! I make them the way I'd want them whether in fact for me, or someone else.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewis Pang

Hey Nimwatch,

Just came across this post. I did actually buy a camille fournet bracelet after purchasing my zenith on a steel bracelet. My wrists were also very small ( 6.2ish). I'm extremely happy how the strap turned out as I wanted it to be as close to the original zenith strap as possible, just a shorter version. My strap also has the waterproof backing (I think it is the BLACK CAOUTCHOUC CALF LEATHERBLACK CAOUTCHOUC CALF LEATHER) which is excellent.

These were the measurements I had -

- MATERIAL : MATTE SQUARE-SCALED ALLIGATOR (034)
- BUCKLE : NO BUCKLE 
- WIDTH : 19/16 MM - AT THE CASE/AT THE BUCKLE 
- TIP : OGIVE 
- HOLES : ROUND HOLES 
- PROFILE : SQUARE 
- FINISH : TONE ON TONE WAXED EDGES 
- STITCHING : MACHINE STITCHED STANDARD THREAD 
- THREAD COLOR : TONE ON TONE 
- LINING : BLACK CAOUTCHOUC CALF LEATHER (087001)
- LENGTH : GENT XS - 105 / 65MM - STRAP LOCATED AT 6:00 / STRAP LOCATED AT 12:00 
- COLOR : DARK BROWN (020)
- TYPE OF FITTING AT CASE : STRAIGHT WITH PINS 
- THICKNESS : 3.5 MM 
- WATCH MODEL : ZENITH EL PRIMERO 38MM TRICOLOR


----------



## Lewis Pang

btw the above measurements were directly from camille fournet themselves as I told them I had heard they made the Zenith straps and wanted it to be exactly the same and this was the information that was emailed back to me.


----------



## Nimwatch

Lewis Pang said:


> Hey Nimwatch,
> 
> Just came across this post. I did actually buy a camille fournet bracelet after purchasing my zenith on a steel bracelet. My wrists were also very small ( 6.2ish). I'm extremely happy how the strap turned out as I wanted it to be as close to the original zenith strap as possible, just a shorter version. My strap also has the waterproof backing (I think it is the BLACK CAOUTCHOUC CALF LEATHERBLACK CAOUTCHOUC CALF LEATHER) which is excellent.
> 
> These were the measurements I had -
> 
> - MATERIAL : MATTE SQUARE-SCALED ALLIGATOR (034)
> - BUCKLE : NO BUCKLE
> - WIDTH : 19/16 MM - AT THE CASE/AT THE BUCKLE
> - TIP : OGIVE
> - HOLES : ROUND HOLES
> - PROFILE : SQUARE
> - FINISH : TONE ON TONE WAXED EDGES
> - STITCHING : MACHINE STITCHED STANDARD THREAD
> - THREAD COLOR : TONE ON TONE
> - LINING : BLACK CAOUTCHOUC CALF LEATHER (087001)
> - LENGTH : GENT XS - 105 / 65MM - STRAP LOCATED AT 6:00 / STRAP LOCATED AT 12:00
> - COLOR : DARK BROWN (020)
> - TYPE OF FITTING AT CASE : STRAIGHT WITH PINS
> - THICKNESS : 3.5 MM
> - WATCH MODEL : ZENITH EL PRIMERO 38MM TRICOLOR


Thanks Lewis, that's brilliant! The exact info I was looking for. Was the profile and thickness the same as the original Zenith strap? Also how was the fitting at the case, the original strap is curved with curved springbars and I notice you went with straight, any particular reason?

Thanks again!


----------



## eyfz

I just got the B&R racing strap, a perfect match IMO:


----------



## soaking.fused

eyfz said:


>


Marvelous.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Yes, that works surprisingly well, IMO.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## All in the timing.

Tan or a light distressed brown for the win methinks. Above picture confirms. i find black so very very uninspiring and almost an injustice on some watches.

Especially on one of my particular grail pieces. 

The beautiful 38mm Zenith el primero 1969.

FWIW im Nottingham based if you ever decide another could love her more.


----------



## Nimwatch

eyfz said:


> I just got the B&R racing strap, a perfect match IMO:


Wow, that looks great. Is it the 'Malt' version?

Sent from my G8441 using Tapatalk


----------



## eyfz

Nimwatch said:


> Wow, that looks great. Is it the 'Malt' version?
> 
> Sent from my G8441 using Tapatalk


Yes it is


----------



## fskywalker

Lewis Pang said:


> btw the above measurements were directly from camille fournet themselves as I told them I had heard they made the Zenith straps and wanted it to be exactly the same and this was the information that was emailed back to me.


Very nice Lewis, thanks for sharing the specs! .

Anyone else has ordered / something like it from any other vendor?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cuthbert

General question regarding the deployant: can it be "[email protected] to become a standard clasp?


----------



## HoganB

Very nice combination 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## SWIMTEXAN

Love the strap combinations, might as well keep the 1969 strap change theme going!


----------



## fcammarata

Nimwatch said:


> Wow, that looks great. Is it the 'Malt' version?
> 
> Sent from my G8441 using Tapatalk


What is the "Malt" version mean that you're referencing? Tks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoganB

The 38 ep looks great with the Nomos velour straps. They used to have grey which I bought. Now they only have the velour beige which I’m sure will look nice too.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## mrtrinh

I have an incoming EP 38mm I have a few questions regarding people who have aftermarket straps. I plan to have a custom strap made and determining whether I should stick with the curved spring bars.

Is it true they have curved spring bars? Can you use the curved spring bars on straps that are non curved?
Anyone have a straight spring bar installed? Does it look funny? Did you also use a 19mm straight spring bar?


----------



## fskywalker

mrtrinh said:


> I have an incoming EP 38mm I have a few questions regarding people who have aftermarket straps. I plan to have a custom strap made and determining whether I should stick with the curved spring bars.
> 
> Is it true they have curved spring bars? Can you use the curved spring bars on straps that are non curved?
> Anyone have a straight spring bar installed? Does it look funny? Did you also use a 19mm straight spring bar?


Congrats on the incoming EP 38mm. You would use curved springbars if the leather band has a curved shape at the lug side. Think the factory model that comes on the leather band does comes with curved 19 mm springbars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrtrinh

fskywalker said:


> Congrats on the incoming EP 38mm. You would use curved springbars if the leather band has a curved shape at the lug side. Think the factory model that comes on the leather band does comes with curved 19 mm springbars.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks for the confirmation! I have some 19mm aftermarket straps that are non curved. Wondering if I can use the curved spring bars on that strap.


----------



## fskywalker

mrtrinh said:


> Thanks for the confirmation! I have some 19mm aftermarket straps that are non curved. Wondering if I can use the curved spring bars on that strap.


Would think the straight band will bend to contour the curved spring bar as long as it is not too thick. Check this threads for some additional information:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/zenith-el-primero-38mm-tricolor-different-straps-4670757-2.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/another-new-strap-molequin-zenith-el-primero-tri-color-4762685.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/curved-spring-bars-4672659.html


----------



## mrtrinh

fskywalker said:


> Would think the straight band will curved to contour the curves spring bar as long as it is not too thick. Check this threads for some additional information:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/zenith-el-primero-38mm-tricolor-different-straps-4670757-2.html
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/another-new-strap-molequin-zenith-el-primero-tri-color-4762685.html
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/curved-spring-bars-4672659.html


Thank you!


----------



## Nathan356

mrtrinh said:


> Thanks for the confirmation! I have some 19mm aftermarket straps that are non curved. Wondering if I can use the curved spring bars on that strap.


You can still fit most straps that use straight spring bars, even reasonably thick ones. Curved fit nicer but both fit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcusleng

I deliberately wanted to be a bit more playful with the strap color. Avoiding the more common black and brown, I also wanted to complement rather than try to match an already colourful dial. So I went with green.

Here's a Fluco Montana Green Goatskin strap


----------

